# Finally getting a Paddington



## JuiceBox

I loved the Paddington when I first saw it (like over 15 years ago!?) but it was crazy money. Recently I was yearning to buy a vintage LV speedy to replace the one I sold many years ago but I noticed this burgundy Paddington on a reseller site for less than £150. It seems pretty good condition and comes with a long strap which I’ve never seen before. Did anyone know what they were called?


----------



## IntheOcean

JuiceBox said:


> I loved the Paddington when I first saw it (like over 15 years ago!?) but it was crazy money. Recently I was yearning to buy a vintage LV speedy to replace the one I sold many years ago but I noticed this burgundy Paddington on a reseller site for less than £150. It seems pretty good condition and comes with a long strap which I’ve never seen before. Did anyone know what they were called?
> 
> View attachment 4884533


Don't know, sorry, but this Paddington looks gorgeous! Such a beautiful color. For that money, definitely a good deal, IMO.


----------



## RT1

Could this possibly be the "Baby Paddington?"
What are the measurements of the bag, if I may ask?

I'm asking as the handles seem to be long compared to the body of the bag.


----------



## JuiceBox

RT1 said:


> Could this possibly be the "Baby Paddington?"
> What are the measurements of the bag, if I may ask?


I think it’s the medium? The website quoted the measurements as 36cm long and 18cm wide.


----------



## Citosgirl

Not sure what the name of it is, but I have seen some with the strap before. That colour is magnificent. Enjoy!


----------



## Roie55

Yes its a regular/medium paddinton just with a crossbody strap, love it , enjoy. Might be the bordeaux colour
CHLOE PADDINGTON BANDOULIERE (shoulder strap)


----------



## Lwindy

Wow! That is so beautiful and what a great deal! I just received a Paddington I found online for $225. Dark green and it’s in nearly perfect condition! I feel like these need to come back in style haha.


----------



## JuiceBox

Lwindy said:


> Wow! That is so beautiful and what a great deal! I just received a Paddington I found online for $225. Dark green and it’s in nearly perfect condition! I feel like these need to come back in style haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885387


That’s a lovely bag and I know what you mean! I never was able to enjoy them when they first came around but they seem really accessible now with the pre owned market. I’ve heard it’s heavy but I’ve had a fair few heavy bags already so fingers crossed.


----------



## flexatron1

I think the color is goregous!! And the price doesnt seem bad at ALL. I say go for it!!!!!!


----------



## pretty_wommon

JuiceBox said:


> I loved the Paddington when I first saw it (like over 15 years ago!?) but it was crazy money. Recently I was yearning to buy a vintage LV speedy to replace the one I sold many years ago but I noticed this burgundy Paddington on a reseller site for less than £150. It seems pretty good condition and comes with a long strap which I’ve never seen before. Did anyone know what they were called?
> 
> View attachment 4884533


Wow! so beautiful! i would also like a paddington in my collection!!! That's a gorgeous color.

I really love the idea of going back and purchasing  previous "it" bags instead of constantly trying to keep up with what is trendy or what's hot on instagram. i wish more people would get into reviving old designs. it is  a more sustainable way of bag/fashion consumption. i am glad that some fashion houses are also re-issuing old designs.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I still love the Paddington. I ha r only one - a red one. It’s too bright for me to use often. I have been really wanting one in off white.


----------



## LilMissCutie

So beautiful! Have the las vegas edition one and the mini paddington in lizard


----------



## fayden

I just got a mini paddington. Always wanted a blue one.


----------



## hlh0904

Love these colors!

Purchased pre-loved paddy's in off-white and black. I missed the early aughts when this was an "IT" bag.


I am a big fan of Chloe! The leather is beautiful. The paddy's aged well too.

I hope it comes back around since the early aught's are coming back in vogue. I would wear them regardless. Every time I take it out of the dust bag, (I quote another TRFer), "it's like falling in love all over again".

So smooshy


----------

